# /\ < \/ Thread



## Chris (Mar 19, 2007)

Go.

/\ Does not Exist.
< Rules
\/ Will hopefully play along.


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Huh?


----------



## noodles (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Doesn't get it.
< Gets it.
\/ Will he?


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Post-Ninjad in before me.
< Bows to Noodles superior skills.
\/ Will probably get it now.


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Still hasn't featured me on 7string.org
< Working on 2 hours sleep after Heaven and Hell concert last night.
\/ Wished he/she is going to Heaven and Hell


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Made things more clear
< now gets it
\/ is next in line...


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ is correct
< Is the shortest guy on ss.org
\/ loves the 7 string?


----------



## noodles (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Is he going to Heaven and Hell?
< Is going to Heaven and Hell?
\/ Is not the last in line.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Has a NICE KXK!
< Is happy becuase he is getting a Lundgren M7 today. 
\/ Definatly has a Sevenstring.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Is Swedish.
< Is not Swedish.
\/ Might be Swedish. Might not.


----------



## Makelele (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Is probably lying about not being hungover
< Isn't hungover
\/ Is probably bored


----------



## noodles (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Feels crappy.
< Is no longer hungover.
\/ Probably not Swedish.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Appears to be vomiting tomato soup
< Is at work even though he feels like shit
\/ Is going to catch my cold. Sucks to be be you.


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Doesn't have a cold, has the HIV but doesn't know it.
< Is still tired.
\/ Will probably get JJ's HIV.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Is surrounded by the HIV, and is now completely fucked.
< Probably caught the HIV from his ex GF.
\/ Must avenge me when I am gone, if they don't catch the HIV first.


----------



## noodles (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Totally has teh aids.
< Knows how to wrap it.
\/ Is hopefully being safe.


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ is safe due to extreme metal behaviour and a good jimmyhat
< is safe due to 18 years of marriage  
\/ will hopefully have better luck with the ladies!


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Has the clap
< Probably does too.
\/ Touches goats.


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 19, 2007)

/\  
<  
\/


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 19, 2007)

/\no, he does
<thinks this is an excuse for blatant postwhoring and considers merging with 100K thread
\/probably now thinks I'm a dick


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 19, 2007)

^ Is a dick and a wise man. 
< Ponders the wisdom of previous comment.
V Doesn't, because is probably aware of Bob's lack of brains.


----------



## Drew (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ IS aware of Bob's brains.
< suspects this will turn into blatant post-whoring
\/ is probably thinking I have no leg to stand on.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Didn't notice me putting my HIV infected blood on him
< Is laughing his ass off
\/ Will probably be more careful


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Should have his user title changed to "HIV Boy"
< Don't got no HIV
\/ Hopefully has better comments.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 19, 2007)

^ Is a wishful thinker.
< Has even worse comments.
V Has cooties on their hoo-ha.


----------



## Regor (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Has never been to a Justdefy show
< Just bombed a Bacteriology exam
\/ Will prolly be a dude


----------



## noodles (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Is flunking out of college.
< Never graduated college.
\/ Is probably as stupid as the rest of us.


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2007)

^ Has never met me.
< Is sore as fuck after playing tennis yesterday.
V Is a fine upstanding citizen.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Is wrong about that upstanding part.
< Has issues with authority.
\/ May have better results.


----------



## noodles (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Fights the system.
< Has no better results.
\/ Wonders if the law won.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Is being kept down by the man.
< Is being kept down by his spending habits.
\/ Probably makes more sense.


----------



## noodles (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Has bad spending habits.
< Makes no more sense.
\/ Is a quantity unknown.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Doesn't realize I'm actually a cheap bastard.
< Is actually a cheap bastard.
\/ Probably has had a more interesting day.


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Posts so goddamn fast he beat me to my post about almost meeting noodles in DC..
< Just got his tax refund 
\/ Probably wishes he gets to post something about he knows better


----------



## OzzyC (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Is older then me.
< Is posting in this thread for the first time.
\/ Isn't worthy of the BULB.


----------



## Regor (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Is going to get hooked on posting in this thread
< Just got done walking his wampa
\/ Is most likely going to be eaeolian or noodles


----------



## Makelele (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Pfff, cancelled
< Ist über alles
\/ Is probably at work "working"


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Is wrong
< Collecting a paycheck right now
\/ Is probably Noodles.


----------



## Regor (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ 
< Is about to drive to Waterford for a speaker cable for his brother
\/ Is probably noodles


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ 
< Is tired.
\/ Is probably Mike.


----------



## Regor (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ 
< Is noticing a cancelled trend
\/ Will not get to cancel me this time


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Flexed at nobody.
< Cancels you anyway. 
\/ Touches goats.


----------



## Cancer (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ has "goats" tattooed on his penis... 
< is gassing for a pimped RG 7
\/ prolly thinks /\ is an ass


----------



## Lozek (Mar 19, 2007)

......................./\ 
/\ Likes touching /\'s penis
<Is starving
\/ Is probably funnier than <


----------



## thor von clemson (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ is just a messenger who likes touching /\ /\'s penis
<Has smelly feet at the moment
\/ Will probably come up with something more clever than <


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Needs to wash his feet.
< Is about to watch Flags of Our Fathers
\/ Hopefully is wearing clean socks.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ \o/
< (o(
\/ GERBULIA


----------



## Michael (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Is too much metal for one hand 
< ...is typing... >.>
\/ Better say something good about me!


----------



## Mark. A (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Digital Black (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Words fail me
<is getting tired
\/sniffs fart tacos


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 19, 2007)

/\ Is a liar 
<Has never sniffed fart tacos
\/is probably younger than me


----------



## Cancer (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ is prolly younger than me...
< is watching a porn DVD on his mac as he writes this.
\/ is shaking his head at the above


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ Is Right
< Is Tired
\/ Is next


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ is short
< likes cheese
\/ will post #54 in this thread


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ Bored
< Farted
\/ Loves the Cock


----------



## Michael (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ Is Dan
< Is good
\/ Sup?


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ Not much, pretty tired... yourself?
< Will be getting fingerprinted today.... hopefully.
\/ Is Matt's bitch.


----------



## Michael (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ Not much, just avoiding homework lol
< Is a little bitch. 
\/ Is post #59


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ is a kangaroo
< has insomnia
\/ will go into the dang chat room


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ Is Wrong
< Talking to a hott chick with DD's 
\/ Wishes he knew a girl with DD's


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ Married a girl with Dubba Dees
< is bored as the server is down at work
\/ Is longing to fondle my swirl !


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ is right
< Isn't Married
\/ Loves Beer


----------



## Ken (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ wishes for a bride
<  *pushes wife behind back*, doesn't love beer.
\/ Loves beer?


----------



## thor von clemson (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ Sorry bro... <Does not drink 
< Wishes his subcontractors would be honest and would DO THEIR JOBS!
\/Hopes they are having a stress-free day.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ Is a fairly new member here 
< Is REALLY good looking. 
\/ Is probably cool, cause he/she plays a seven...


----------



## Makelele (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ Is a much newer member than Thor
< Has arms as big as Petrucci's (well, almost) 
\/ Needs to give me all his gear


----------



## Regor (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ Isn't getting any of my gear
< Hates having to goto school and wants to drop out and become a full time rock star
\/ Has more testosterone than me


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ is right
< takes testosterone as medication
\/ farts in sleep


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ Has probably had something "blackend" recently.
< Does, indeed, fart in his sleep.
\/ Wishes for a less ignominious lead-in.


----------



## Regor (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ Bloats goats
< Has proof
\/ Licks balls for lick ball money


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ Is Wrong.
< Plays Dwarf Metal
\/ Doesn't Own a 7


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ Is a silly bitch.
< Comment 3 used to be true, but I bought a DC-727!
\/ Wishes he bought a Vetta II and two cabs for $900!!!   (sorry, had to rub it in!  )


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ Never played or seen a Vetta II
< Doesn't own a 7, owns several 7s
\/ Wonders who the fuck I am!


----------



## Makelele (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ Wishes he had a Ibanez 540SLTD in Purple Neon
< Has a Ibanez 540SLTD in Purple Neon
\/ Wishes he had a Ibanez 540SLTD in Purple Neon


----------



## technomancer (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ Is obsessed with his Purple Neon 540SLTD
< Doesn't care about Purple Neon 540SLTD because he's got a KxK being built
\/ Should have gotten in on the KxK deal


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ is right
< wants a KXK now, thanks to asshat in post 75
\/ uhhh eats poop?


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2007)

^ Wants a KXK.
< Amazed that this thread is still going.
V Is a member of the best message board of all time.


----------



## Regor (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ Doesn't understand the power and attraction of post whoring threads
< Doesn't wanna be watching a videotaped lecture in school
\/ Doesn't care


----------



## Drew (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ May not _care_, but can relate.
< wishes he was at home practicing guitar and not at work waiting for an investment manager to get back to him.
\/ Odds are, also wishes he or she were somewhere else, and also doesn't care.


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ Has a manly voice but a girly wardrobe
< Wishes he was in Diora Baird's bed..
\/ Isn't get free strings from Jim Soloway


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ Is appearently from OHIO!
< Is from sweden
\/ Is from the US!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ is correct
< about to jam with 7StringOfABlick in an hour or so
\/ is not


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ is right but I don't care
< Jamming on his H207
\/ Wishes Drew would stop wearing Pink Polo's


----------



## Drew (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ is wrong. 
< is wearing a green polo
\/ is most likely not wearing a polo.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ is right but I do wear polo's
< Glad that drew is wearing a manly colored shirt for once
\/ Wants Drew to finish recording his album


----------



## Drew (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ Is right this time. 
< wants to record finishing an album.
\/ is going to make some joke about me most likely involving the phrase "Chinese Democracy."


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ is funny
< makes a joke about Chinese Democracy correlating to Drew's album
\/ might too


----------



## thor von clemson (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ plays a manly amp
< played a sweet Godin today on his lunch break
\/ hopes he/she can tell Thor something positive about Godins


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ Will have good experiences with Godins
< Has played several Godins
\/ Is probably not Robert Godin


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2007)

^ Definitely not Robert Godin. 
< Has never played a Godin. 
V Is probably not an Ibanez whore like me.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ No, definitely not
< Doesn't do the Ibby thing
\/ May have quit beating his wife


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2007)

^ Needs to stop beating wife.
< Needs a new job.
V Needs to keep this odd thread going.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ Is correct and will do.
< still talking to hot chick with DD's
\/ wants to see a pic of her.


----------



## drshock (Mar 20, 2007)

^ is dating a hooker
< is FUCKING BORED and replying to this thread
v is infected with _ fagotry _


----------



## Michael (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ is FUCKING BORED and replying to this thread
< Is eating breakfast
\/ Will give me their guitar.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ for your COW I will.
< Doesnt date hookers, drshock is obviously jealous.
\/ Ibby Fanboy


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ Is incorrect 
< Schecter Fanboy 
\/ Ibby fanboy this time?


----------



## Michael (Mar 20, 2007)

\/ Jackson for me 
< Is leaving for school now
\/ .....Ibanez fanboii?


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ wrong, nope me again 
< Is waiting for an Ibby fanboy to pass by.
\/ IBBY FANBOY??!?!


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ Is correct this time
< Miss having a RG 7 Trem 
\/ owns a tube amp?


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2007)

^ Is gonna show me pics of his woman. 
< Doesn't play a tube.
V More than likely does play tube.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ Got a PM with pics, wrong about tubes.
< Feels like he's being a showoff but doesn't care.
\/ Maybe plays tubes?


----------



## Michael (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ I correct 
< ...plays tube...
\/ Also plays tube?


----------



## Stretchnutz (Mar 20, 2007)

/\nope
< has ten fingers
\/loves porn


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ Is correct
< Loves Porn
\/ Lefty Canuck named Scott?


----------



## Michael (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ Negative
< Is a righty named Mike
\/ Is Scott?


----------



## thor von clemson (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ sorry dude, no scott here
< was going to finish Tales of Phantasia but practice went late and he is tired
\/ is probably neither scott, nor from Minnesota


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2007)

/\/\/\ All need to watch my glorious 2101 videos.
/\ is correct.
< Took ages to upload them because Adelphia sucks.
\/ Should head to the workbench immediately and watch them, because chicks dig it.


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 20, 2007)

/\ will soon have my money
< bought a book by The Onion today. 
\/ plays guitar


----------



## Cancer (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ lives in Ohio
< is drunk and mourning the news that his ex-girlfuck died 2 years ago.
\/ dreaming about having sex with small aliens.


----------



## Michael (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ <.< 
< Is administering some Arsis  
\/ Should administer some Arsis!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ knows how awesome arsis is
< is goin to bed
\/ should go to bed


----------



## Shannon (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ loves his anime
< Fucking rules all.
\/ Should bowdown before me.


----------



## Michael (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ Likes shaved kitties 
< Loving Arsis 
\/ Is a shredder?


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ is wrong
< Listening to Scar Symmetry
\/ Listens to Emo's whine and cry.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ should get the fuck in the 100k thread
< headin to bedddd
\/ should also post in the 100k thread


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ should stop telling people what to do.
< doesn't take orders well 
\/ Will probably say I live in Ohio.


----------



## XEN (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ thanks God every day that he doesn't live in Portsmouth
< thanks God every day that he doesn't live in Portsmouth
\/ thinks I'm talking about the UK


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ has the same first name as me
< has no idea what urklvt is talking about
\/ probably lives closer to me than urklvt does


----------



## Ancestor (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ has same first name as first singer I ever worked with
< has same last name as dad
\/ has a fully functioning brain, therefore no worries over names


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ is wrong, I have problems and uh it's uh yeah....
< Can't sleep and is pissed but can't change his mood. (CHRIS!!!!)
\/ Another Insomnia suffering Post.


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ Nah-hah.
< Was at the Nockherberg yesterday which was just a little bit sucky.
\/ Has no vintage fuzz pedals.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ is correct
< Listening to Dir En Grey
\/ Has no idea who Dir En Grey is.


----------



## Makelele (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ Is wrong
< Knows Dir En Grey is a Japanese band
\/ Isn't listening to visual kei music


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ Is correct.
< Will be going home soon.
\/ Needs vintage fuzz pedals.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ IS WRONG! NOBODSY NEEDS SUCH A USELESS DEVICE! 
< Just got home form school
\/ Needs a life....


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ Is Right but spends too much time at school so has no life either
< Has no life
\/ Modded her 7


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 21, 2007)

/\is right indeed
<going to his guitar lesson
\/ Shredmaster


----------



## BigM555 (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ If Only!
< Spends too much time on ss.org at work
V Are you the Shredmaster?


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ Seems to have a sexy green guitar
< Is NOT teh shredmaster and has spent all damn day so far on the forum
\/ Will join the dark side... We have cookies!


----------



## Rick (Mar 21, 2007)

^ Has good taste in gear.
< Has joined the dark side....pass the damn cookies!
V Is a badass.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ is right
< makes jokes that make jesus cry
\/ is NOT kai hansen :/


----------



## Stretchnutz (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ Who the fuck is kai hansen
< is sitting in a chair
\/ wishes they were Jamaican


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ Id be jammin' 
< Is hot
\/ Is probably hot too....


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ Nah.
< I like to play complicated chords.
\/ Is probably hot.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ winner
<bored
\/bored?


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ is bored
< have to do homework
\/ A FUCKING ASSHOLE.


----------



## thor von clemson (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ Maybe my wife thinks so sometimes...
< is tired as heck and does not feel well
\/Has played Final Fantasy VI (US III) and loved it


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ Has wonderful taste in games
< LOVES Kefka beyond death and thinks that FF6 is one of the best games ever.
\/ Likes the Final fantasy series?


----------



## thor von clemson (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ Curious as to why he loves Kefka to death. He has a sweet theme song though.
< loves RPG's. Once he finishes tales of phantasia he will contiune his easter-time tradition of playing through one of the shining force games...
\/ Is an RPG fan as well? If not they should check my RPG game review. I'll try to update it once I am done with Tales of Phantasia.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Mar 21, 2007)

^ Is turned on by a 20 sided die
< is on this site way too damn much
V wears a loin cloth


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ Is incorrect
< No one wants to see in a loincloth
\/ Is freeballing


----------



## Conan (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ Is correct
< Is wearing a loincloth
\/ Is not fit to wear a loincloth


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ is correct 
< doesn't like freeballing
\/ also not fit to wear a loincloth


----------



## BigM555 (Mar 21, 2007)

/\Probaby doesn't like silk boxers either
< Is comfortable enough in his sexuality to wear a loin cloth.
\/ Should change the direction of this thread.


----------



## thor von clemson (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ You got it dude!
< Finished Tales of Phantasia today.. now what do I do?
\/ whats the best way to use a 7 in a drop c tuned band?


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ should tune GCGCFAD (low to high) 
< got addicted to lowtunings because of Ty Tabor
\/ probably is bored or they wouldn't post on this thread


----------



## thor von clemson (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ oh man.. a low G?
< Contemplates tuning his 7 the way /\ suggested. < prefers .10-.52 on a six.
\/ any advice on what string gauge to use?


----------



## Conan (Mar 21, 2007)

/\ The biggest gauge possible, you girly man.
< Hope Crom hears his prayer. If not, to hell with him.
\/ My god is greater than yours. He sits strong on his mountain.


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 22, 2007)

/\ Likes to PUMP it UP
< Starting playing guitar due to Wes Borland
\/ Will they say something funny?


----------



## b3n (Mar 22, 2007)

/\ asks too much
< Has lost sense of humour due to dislike of, well everything.
\/ is the ultimate overlord of hellish riffage


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 22, 2007)

/\ Is correct (hohoho)!
< Wants a purist, PTP, high-gain all-tube head.
\/ Plays solid-state gear.


----------



## thor von clemson (Mar 22, 2007)

/\ sorry dude... a 5150 for me
< took a half day today from work
\/ is at work right now?


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 22, 2007)

/\ Is at home, eating some rigatoni.
< Likes Italian cheese.
\/ Likes Italian cheese or dies.


----------



## BigM555 (Mar 22, 2007)

/\ Typing with one hand.
< Loves italian cheese....Yippee I get to live. Also, eating lunch at his desk. (not typing one handed) 
\/ Cuts the cheese.


----------



## Blexican (Mar 22, 2007)

^ Maybe you should take your nose out of my butt. 
< Loves Italian Girls
\/ Likes Dream Theater


----------



## thor von clemson (Mar 22, 2007)

/\ Dream Theater is pretty cool.
< Is trying to motivate himself to work for 1/2 a day or he's going to be super busy on monday
\/ is in college?


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 22, 2007)

/\ guessed wrong, already graduated
< hurt back today is in lots of pain
\/ will be kicked in the franks and beans if they mock my pain.


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 22, 2007)

/\ Hahahaha!
< Does not fear ohio_eric because he pwns.
\/ Does not know SOLDAT, the "unique side-view multiplayer action game [that] takes the best from games like Liero, Worms, Quake and Counter-Strike and gives you fast action gameplay with tons of blood and flesh."


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 22, 2007)

/\ is now on notice. 
< knows he pwns
\/ is probably a guy who likes metal


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 22, 2007)

/\ Oh yes, but also Drum 'n Bass and Breaks.
< Just listens to Ray Keith - D4 Toxic Waste.
\/ Does not.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 22, 2007)

/\ May have heard of Andy C, if he is awesome enough.
< Secretly likes Hip Hop like Non-Phixion and Necro
\/ Probably can't write a riff in 29/16 time


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Mar 22, 2007)

/\ Secretly a wigga
< Struggles to play Trivium riffs 
\/ Will give me hell for listening to Trivium.


----------



## OzzyC (Mar 22, 2007)

/\ Is correct.
<rags on /\ for listening to trivium
\/ Shouldn't listen to trivium.


----------



## thor von clemson (Mar 22, 2007)

/\ Is correct
< Does not listen to Trivium.. Instead listens to Quo Vadis
\/ Should listen to Quo Vadis


----------



## Stitch (Mar 22, 2007)

/\ Has a secret crush on Matt Heafy
< Wants to know why where remembers the name Quo Vadis from.
\/ Doesn't have to hand in a Physics investigation in 8 hours that he hasn't started yet.


----------



## Vince (Mar 22, 2007)

/\ Has longish hair
< Is posting a lot today
\/ Is probably a fluffy cockfag


----------



## Stitch (Mar 22, 2007)

/\ Doesn't know my hair is three times as long now 
< Needs to stop posting in this thread
\/ Will guest on Drew's album


----------



## Michael (Mar 23, 2007)

/\ Is Simon
< Is beat.
\/ Wazzup?


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 23, 2007)

/\ Does not know of Pared Amnion.
< Has Pared Amnion's tape.
\/ Does not listen to obscure ultra-speed Death Metal.


----------



## Michael (Mar 23, 2007)

/\ Is incorrect.
< Loves death, black, thrash, etc. 
\/ Is touching their willy? <.<


----------



## Blexican (Apr 5, 2007)

^ Wants me to touch my willy   
< Is freezing his willy off
v Is wondering why < loves resurrecting old threads


----------



## Your Majesty (Apr 5, 2007)

/\ Is she going to Heaven and Hell?
< Will kick ass
\/ Progressive Metal Chick who plays a Seven.


----------



## g3rmanium (Apr 5, 2007)

/\ Is right about the seven, but the rest is all wrong.
< Just came home from shopping.
\/ Should drink more water to keep healthy.


----------



## Snake Doctor (Apr 5, 2007)

/\ Is wrong about water, coke keeps me plenty healthy.
< Is gassing badly for his new guitar.
\/ Should listen to more Decapitated, because they are awesome.


----------



## swedenuck (Apr 6, 2007)

/\ Knows a thing or two about kick ass Polish Metal
< Is about to eat cheesecake
\/ Would rather bath a 6 inch laceration in iodine than face < in a cage match.


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 6, 2007)

/\ has a sweet custom guitar on order
< doesn't have a sweet custom guitar on order 
\/ probably also doesn't have a sweet custom guitar on order


----------



## Brett89 (Apr 6, 2007)

^ is right, I don't have a custom
< just woked up a few secounds ago and can't wait to jam with his new friends
V must be a skilled player


----------



## swedenuck (Apr 6, 2007)

/\ honestly doesn't know who the fuck he's dealing with
< is suffering from a temporarily inflated ego
\/ can suck a golfball through a garden hose


----------



## g3rmanium (Apr 6, 2007)

/\ Watches too much pr0n.
< Just got up and is catching up with news, mail, eBay, feeds and rankings.
\/ Should listen more to BreaksFM.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 7, 2007)

/\ Wasn't expecting someone to actually bump this thread
< Is playing with his new amp
\/ Is probably touching themselves while thinking of me


----------



## Michael (Jul 7, 2007)

/\ Bumped this thread.
< Should do homework.
\/ Is post #183 >.>


----------



## Stitch (Jul 7, 2007)

/\ Isn't posting from work.
< Has an abcess the size of a dollar coin in his throat 
\/ Doesn't have an abcess the size of a dollar coin in his throat...


----------



## telecaster90 (Jul 7, 2007)

^Is right 
<Is wondering is ^ has said abcess in ^'s throat
Vplays guitar


----------



## Michael (Jul 7, 2007)

/\ Has 90 Telecasters
< Is brutal 
\/ Plays sevenstring guitar?


----------



## oompa (Jul 7, 2007)

^ doesnt play sevenstring guitar  
< does play sevenstring guitar 
v must dig futurama


----------



## Blexican (Jul 7, 2007)

^ Knows I dig Futurama...
< Wants a GNX3000 for the cost of...free
v Will you give me my GNX?


----------



## Michael (Jul 7, 2007)

/\ Want me to give him a GNX
< Will not 
\/ Will give Blexican a GNX?


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jul 7, 2007)

/\ Denied Blexican a GNX
< Is pissed as a fart at 17pm and listening to AIC wearing Aviators indoors.  
\/ Is super-duper awesome.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 7, 2007)

/\ is right
< just got a Gnx3k that will not be given to blex
\/ might be Blex, or someone else.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 7, 2007)

^ Has predicted right. What does he win, Johnny? A free shipping of his GNX to me for testing purposes. ;P
< Is thinking about doing some drumming.
V Will probably be Germanium.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jul 7, 2007)

/\ is incorrect
< Is now going to have to make an effort tonight because he's going into town
\/ Is most likely going to be a bloke.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jul 7, 2007)

^ Is wrong
< Needs to vacuum downstairs
V Isn't in Orlando too 

edit: haha, whoops. My ^ was for Blex's post.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 7, 2007)

/\ Is right
<Is doing a bit of jamming on a GNX  and was horribly late on this post
\/Could be Blex again, but can't be sure


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jul 7, 2007)

/\ Was incorrect but wasn't sure anyway so I'll let him off
< Just cracked open a bottle of J&B
\/ Probably doesn't own J&B and if they do I salute them with both hands.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 7, 2007)

/\Let me off
<Doesn't technically own anything, as he is a minor
\/is older then me


----------



## telecaster90 (Jul 7, 2007)

^ Is right, I think 
< Is about to shower and is 17 if Ozzy wants to let us know
V Has a beard!


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 7, 2007)

/\Just 3 day stubble. 
<15
\/ has hair?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 7, 2007)

/\ is right
< has long hair
\/ will be balled


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 7, 2007)

/\ [note about previous poster here]
<[comment about self here]
\/ [command, question, or declaration to next poster here]


I was feeling kinda lazy


----------



## telecaster90 (Jul 7, 2007)

^ Lazy!
< Eating strawberries, still needs to shower
V Has showered today


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 7, 2007)

/\ nope, but I need to
< is procrastinating by playing guitar instead of showering
\/ likes guitars


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 7, 2007)

/\ yup, I do
< likes amps too
\/ wants to buy my amp


----------



## telecaster90 (Jul 7, 2007)

^ Doesn't need a new amp, ^ hasa Mark 4!
< Finished the strawberries ;yesway:
V Has eaten some form of cheese today.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 7, 2007)

/\ in my spaghetti 
<ate spaghetti
\/ likes spaghetti


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jul 7, 2007)

/\ good lord yes
<killzone ftw
\/is not killing


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 7, 2007)

/\ is right. Violence is for lamers.
< Just eats some chips.
\/ Shouldn't have posted in this thread.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 7, 2007)

/\ Shouldn't post at all
<loves the sound of clean mixed with acoustic models on his GNX, and the same for the recto model
\/ Isn't me


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 7, 2007)

/\ is right and happy about it
< just tasted black label big 10 and thinks its disgusting
\/ doesn't drink much, like me


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 7, 2007)

/\ yeah...not much, but I do drink.
< Just thought he heard Alicia Keys say "Pandas"
\/ Isn't a panda.


----------



## thor von clemson (Jul 7, 2007)

/\ Is correct
< After working on homework for hours, is going to reward himself with some new hockey gear
\/ Is not sitting next to my wife on our couch as I type this post from my laptop and as she watches HGTV


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 7, 2007)

/\ is correct, I'm under the couch, and wonders what type of hockey gear
< just ate
\/ is hungry


----------



## Kotex (Jul 7, 2007)

/\ Never seen him before,even though he has 1,133 posts
< Didn't go to band practice
\/ Knows who I am


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 7, 2007)

/\ I've seen you around lol
< Is watching Monsters, Inc.
\/ Is not upside down.


----------



## Variant (Jul 7, 2007)

/\ Is in a country & province that I'll be visiting next week
< Is in the midst of setting up his studio
\/ Probably has shorter hair than myself


----------



## JBroll (Jul 7, 2007)

/\ May be wrong, but probably doesn't care enough about the issue to press.
< Is working on Java because the university has bullshit prerequisites that have no positive impact on reality
/\/\ Is now, due to very careful redefinition of directional standards, upside down
<-------------------------------------------------------------
\/\/ Should not yet have been noted yet, but has been anyway |
/\/\/\ Had better have an interesting story behind his handle ... |
_____________________________________________________|
|
\_/> Is enjoying spending time formatting posts in odd ways rather than working on Java
\/ Will hopefully never have to deal with such a worthless and time-wasting programming language

Jeff


----------



## Blexican (Jul 8, 2007)

^ Has too much free time on his hands, or just loves scripting
< Wants people to check out his new picstory
V Will you check out the picstory?


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 8, 2007)

/\Why? I already did
<feels very creative and made a few cool riffs with his GNX and also found out that tritones sound absolutely evil. 
\/is jealous


----------



## Stitch (Jul 8, 2007)

/\ Is right about me being jealous
< can't talk whisper or eat
\/ Can.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 8, 2007)

/\ Does not know about "post proof or die."
< Has a ton of octaver clips for people to listen to.
\/ Does not like octavers and therefore deserves a slow, painful death.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 8, 2007)

/\Does not explain about "post proof or die" 
<Doesn't know what it is.
\/Is not posting from America?


----------



## Emiliano (Jul 8, 2007)

/\ tr00 as metal
< had to change his post because Simon is too fast
\/ is deem tr00


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 8, 2007)

/\ Is right.
< Is TRVE KVLT.
\/ Has never worn corpse paint.


----------



## oompa (Jul 8, 2007)

^ KVLT AS HOWL
< would never wear panda makeup
v should post in the 100k reply thread!


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 8, 2007)

/\ already does.
< Has close to 4000 posts there.
\/ Has much, much less posts in the 100 k reply thread.


----------



## thor von clemson (Jul 8, 2007)

/\ is correct
< has approx. ZERO posts in the afformentioned thread
\/ is not experiencing a terrible thunderstorm that will most likely cancel his softball game and confine him to his place of residence for the evening.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jul 8, 2007)

^ Lives near a lake that probably isn't shitty
< Lives near a shitty lake
V Fishes out of a lake on Tuesdays


----------



## thor von clemson (Jul 8, 2007)

/\ Is incorrect.
< Although he does live on a lake, he has only been fishing on it once.. on a friday perhaps?
\/ Can not think of a word that rhymes with Orange


----------



## skinhead (Jul 8, 2007)

/\ Lives on a big lake
< It¡s strange
\/ Loves Petrucci


----------



## JBroll (Jul 8, 2007)

/\ Is correct, as Petrucci got me into metal in the first place.
< Is disproving /\/\ by defining the word Squorange (n. the feeling attained by defining a way out of a problem by inventing a backdoor for no good reason) in the spirit of Paul Dirac, whose bloody Dirac delta has been driving < bonkers
\/ May enjoy never having to give a fuck about the Dirac delta, and could probably sell that satisfaction to < for quite a bit of money if he could purify it in liquid form

Jeff


----------



## Emiliano (Jul 9, 2007)

/\ is involved with dirac, so i like!
< is going to university to study
\/ maybe know who Dirac was


----------



## Rick (Jul 9, 2007)

/\ Has a nice Ibanez I want.
< Is tired as fuck right now but still has to go to work in a couple of hours.
V Probably got more sleep than I did last night.


----------



## Emiliano (Jul 9, 2007)

/\is absolutely right 
< just came from university where he just did nothing  
cos his girlfriend came out and take him away to faaaaq the hell out of him
\/maybe will deem me a post whoooore!


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 9, 2007)

/\ is correct 
< is bored, not tired at all
\/ likes potatoes


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 9, 2007)

/\  
<still playing around with his gnx3k
\/probably plays an Ibanez


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 9, 2007)

/\ Is correct (doh).
< Has an 2027XVV
\/ Does not.


----------



## Luan (Jul 10, 2007)

^ has a guitar that I want
< will buy a rg1527
\/ wants both guitars


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 10, 2007)

/\ somewhat correct
<has 1527 wants 2027
\/ Likes Bulb and Opeth (and if not, should be banned )


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 10, 2007)

^ is correct =)
< wants a 7string
\/ will not buy me a 7-string


----------



## Michael (Jul 10, 2007)

/\ Is correct. 
< I dreading returning to school next week.
\/ Should buy me a 7620.


----------



## XEN (Jul 10, 2007)

/\ Needs to up the dosage.
< Just got to work and already wants to go home.
\/ Can't think of anything good to say.


----------



## swedenuck (Jul 10, 2007)

/\ Should get outta my head
<Is......
\/Is.....I got nothing man sorry


----------



## Michael (Jul 10, 2007)

/\ That's alright, neither do I. 
< Is looking foward to this saturday!
\/ Sup?


----------



## swedenuck (Jul 10, 2007)

/\ apparently you mo fucka
< needs to have the property fairy drop him the perfect place in Vancouver
\/ Has a forest for a nut-sac


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 10, 2007)

/\ Needs to explain.
< Is debugging c0d3.
\/ Can't program.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 10, 2007)

/\ Is wrong
< Is leaving for a hospital appointment
\/ Isn't.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 10, 2007)

/\ Is correct.
< Wants to know what languages Simon is programming in.
\/ Will die if he is not Simon.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 10, 2007)

/\Will die eventually
<just woke up, and want to play guitar
\/ is a guy


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 10, 2007)

^ i've never checked. =/
< shares the same name as stitch 
\/ has AOL?


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 10, 2007)

/\ Hahahahahahahahahahaha 
< Will never install AOHELL.
\/ Has broadband.


----------



## Emiliano (Jul 10, 2007)

/\not so broad.......  
< is  
\/


----------



## Michael (Jul 10, 2007)

/\ Is laughing at me
< 
\/ Is metal.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jul 10, 2007)

/\ Is a saaaad Panda 
< Is a sick panda.
\/ Isn't a panda at all!


----------



## yevetz (Jul 10, 2007)

I just don't get sense of this thread......explain me please


----------



## Thomas (Jul 10, 2007)

/\ is clueless
< Should spend more time playing guitar
\/ Concurs with this statement.

EDIT:
yevetz, here is how it works. 
/\ is an up arrow and means the person who posted before you
< (left arrow) refers to you.
\/ (down arrow) refers to the person who will post after you.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jul 10, 2007)

/\ Is helpful   
< Just had a shower and is still naked
\/ Probably didn't want to know my balls were on display while typing this message


----------



## swedenuck (Jul 10, 2007)

/\ Should immediately run through the streets yelling "I'm all out of mayonaise, HELP ME GOD!!!"
<Needs to conceal his genitalia as well
\/Should convert to freeballin'


----------



## thor von clemson (Jul 10, 2007)

/\ clearly understands the liberating feeling of going commando
< is known to let the boys hang out on many occasions
\/ Is not watching Ninja Warrior


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 10, 2007)

/\ that's because it isn't on 
<live with his family
\/ doesn't


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 10, 2007)

/\ is correct
< Lives in Munich.
\/ Doesn't.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jul 10, 2007)

/\ Is correct.
< Is feeling ill and must make the following joke "Don't hound me, I've had a RUFF day!
\/ Has an ear-lobe fetish.


----------



## XEN (Jul 10, 2007)

/\ Would be surprised to know that it is because I was born with only one.
< Is watching Serenity for the 44312345th time.
\/ Thinks Serenity diapers are very comfortable.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 10, 2007)

/\ Would know because he wears them
< Could use a poweramp and cab right about now
\/ Should supply me with $1k+ so I can buy a poweramp and cab and make a picstory


----------



## drshock (Jul 10, 2007)

/\ has major GAS
< recommends randall for a cab
\/ should play randall


----------



## thor von clemson (Jul 10, 2007)

/\ is correct
< has owned both a Randall Warhead and an RG150 head in his lifetime.. both were amazing amps!
\/ Did not just watch Makoto Nagano pwn Ninja Warrior!


----------



## Stitch (Jul 10, 2007)

/\ Is correct
< Doesn't need any more surgery! HURRAH!
\/ Has never taken co-codamol?


----------



## Blexican (Jul 10, 2007)

^ Is correct once again in his assumption.
< Loves Dimmu Borgir.
V Salivate while you masticate?


----------



## Stitch (Jul 10, 2007)

/\ Yeah, alright.
< Airwaves. 
\/ Extra?


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 10, 2007)

/\fries, please. 
<is masticating as we speak (type)
\/ also loves mastication


----------



## Blexican (Jul 10, 2007)

^ Masticates while playing his GNX
< Just had Ramen Cup O' Lunch.
V Like Juicy Fruit?


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 10, 2007)

/\ sure, it's a lot better then fry fruit 
<just had.....nothing
\/


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 11, 2007)

^ incorrect 
< is airing out his hardcase
\/ pringles > lay stax?


----------



## JBroll (Jul 11, 2007)

/\ Nope. Pringles are thinner.
< Just finished dinner, is still fishing potato out of his teeth
\/ Has a perfect opportunity for an uncomfortable mental picture... fishing chips from teeth with a large knife - mmm, tasty carbon-steel...

Jeff


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 11, 2007)

/\ Risks being misunderstood.
< Looks up IPs at ARIN.
\/ Does not know about ARIN, RIPE, LACNIC, AFRINIC and APNIC.


----------



## yevetz (Jul 11, 2007)

/\ ARIN - ANAL RAPE INTERNATIONAL NUDE; RIPE - RESTORE IDENITY PERSONAL EXIST; ................ ..........
<BORRED
\/ DOING "ARIN"


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 11, 2007)

/\ Doesn't fully understand the principles of IP address registries.
< Does
\/ Doesn't.


----------



## yevetz (Jul 11, 2007)

/\ Doesn't understand the jokes 
< Un Understended
\/ lower


----------



## Michael (Jul 11, 2007)

/\ Upper
< Left..er...
\/ Downer


----------



## yevetz (Jul 11, 2007)

/\ Funner
< Loller
\/ nexter


----------



## Michael (Jul 11, 2007)

/\ Has an LP7 
< Is saving for a 7620
\/ Will donate to my 7620 fund?


----------



## yevetz (Jul 11, 2007)

/\ Mistake
< Is saving for a 7620 too 
\/ Buy my 7321 for money for my 7620?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 11, 2007)

^
Likes Ibanez
<Hates Ibanez, has a cooler LP7 than ^ 
V Eats puppies


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 11, 2007)

/\ Hell no.
< Should re-string his 2027XVV and his W587.
\/ Always wants more distortion, more distortion, more distortion.


----------



## yevetz (Jul 11, 2007)

/\ no more delay dely dely
<delay delay delay
\/ delay delay delay?


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 11, 2007)

^ Loves his delay.
< On the verge of buying a new guitar.
v Wont be able to think of anything witty to say.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 11, 2007)

/\Is a twit
<is full of wit
\/Likes tits?


----------



## yevetz (Jul 11, 2007)

/\ very like tits of my wife (btw first what I saw in her was her tits  )
<burn my ring finger and can't play guitar today 
\/ play guitar today ?


----------



## Thomas (Jul 11, 2007)

/\ Finally figured the thread out. 
< Hasn't played the guitar today yet, because he wastes too much time with computers.
\/ Plays the guitar more than me.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 11, 2007)

/\ May be wrong.
< Bought a mandolin today.
\/ Didn't.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 11, 2007)

/\ Is correct. 
< "Just" plays guitar, but has a bass standing around and collecting dust.
\/ Keep his equipment squeaky clean.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 11, 2007)

/\ Yes
<Will obtain a mandolin in 6-8 weeks, depending on how long customs take after leaving Scotland.  Or else.
\/ Isn't me

/\ Wrong
<double posted
\/ didn't think of doing that


----------



## ElRay (Jul 11, 2007)

/\ Was right about < not buying a mandolin
< Wouldn't mind owning a Theorbo
\/ Just looked-up Theorbo in Wikipedia or Google


----------



## Stitch (Jul 11, 2007)

/\ Is wrong.
< Is confused, but is reasonably sure he isn't planning on shipping any Mandolins to america soon. 
\/


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 11, 2007)

/\ :ubersquint: oh, really? 
<th3 1337N355
\/ n00b.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 11, 2007)

/\ |_()|_ |\|()()|3
< ´'³³`' |-|4><()|2
\/ Has no idea. Generally.


----------



## yevetz (Jul 11, 2007)

/\ has idea to drink some beer
<  beer
\/ How about vodka?


----------



## oompa (Jul 11, 2007)

^ is right, since
< is swedish!
v likes softdrinks?


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 11, 2007)

/\
<can't find Pepsi Max
\/ Can?


----------



## yevetz (Jul 11, 2007)

/\ 
< Going to shower
\/ &#1045;&#1073;&#1105;&#1090;&#1089;&#1103; &#1074; &#1078;&#1086;&#1087;&#1091;? (Try to guess)


----------



## Stitch (Jul 11, 2007)

/\ Didn't find Pepsi Max.
< Did. 
\/ Didn't?


----------



## SeanC (Jul 11, 2007)

/\ Doesn't have beef jerky
< Has beef jerky 
\/ Wishes he had beef jerky


----------



## Thomas (Jul 11, 2007)

/\ is right.
< never ate beef jerky, though.
\/ digs beef jerky.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 12, 2007)

/\ Is wrong.
< Is vegetarian.
\/ Should be vegetarian, too.


----------



## BigM555 (Jul 12, 2007)

/\ Can have my meat when you pry it from my cold dead hands (that didn't sound the way I wanted it) 
< Doesn't eat enough veggies.
\/ Is clogging their arteries too.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 12, 2007)

/\ No, isn't.
< Eats some junk food though.
\/ Is not in Switzerland.


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 13, 2007)

^ nice place, switz is.
< about to sleep
\/ likes lesbian porn?


----------



## swedenuck (Jul 13, 2007)

/\ Is Absotutelutely correct
< Is no loneger full of semen like /\
\/ Wishes they'd joined the navy for the seamen


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 14, 2007)

/\ Uhm, wtf?
< Is still undecided whether to go hiking today or just blog the stuff from the last two days.
\/ Has no blog.


----------



## swedenuck (Jul 14, 2007)

/\ Should go hiking and leave the blogging for days when hiking is not an option.
<Has a blog although he doesn't necessarily like the idea of them.
\/ Has yet to subject themselves to the mindfudgery of my blog, but should.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 14, 2007)

/\ Didn't just meet Sikth.
< Did.
\/ Didn't.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 14, 2007)

^ Is a bastard, for having just met SikTh. Did Mikee and Justin leave yet?
< Wants to meet SikTh.
V Likes quirky metal?


----------



## Stitch (Jul 14, 2007)

/\ Is correct. I loves it.
< Tonight was the first date of the farewell tour, and he met them 
\/ Hasn't gone shopping yet.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 14, 2007)

^ Is partly right (got some stuff)
< Needs to finish shopping and check out shipping costs to Scotland.
V Is JBroll? Probably not.


----------



## JBroll (Jul 14, 2007)

/\ Is not JBroll.
< Is JBroll.
\/ Also is not JBroll.

Jeff


----------



## El Caco (Jul 14, 2007)

/\ Has been here longer than me
< Is new here
\/ Also here longer than me


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 15, 2007)

/\ Is correct.
< Should get ready to got to Urner Boden.
\/ Is not even close.


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 15, 2007)

^ huh?
< would like a scotch and water, hold the scotch
\/ hates it when mashed potatoes and peas touch


----------



## oompa (Jul 15, 2007)

^ is so correct, cus
< hate when peas touch anything. i hate peas so much that
V should grab a soft airgun and start killing peas


----------



## Stitch (Jul 15, 2007)

/\ Doesn't quite fit in with the rest of the thread.
< Doesn't fit in at all.
\/ Isn't chewing chewing gum right now.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 15, 2007)

/\ Is correct.
< Was in Urner Boden today and hiked to Unterschächen via Klausenpass.
\/ Is currently not hiking in any mountains.


----------



## JBroll (Jul 15, 2007)

/\ Is... ___/\___ wait, ___/\___ what's th-SHARK!!! ___/\___\o/____ AAUGH!!!!!!! ___|\#,_*_o/_ FUCK! IT GOT MY ARM! HEEEEEEEEEELP!!!!!!!!
<Is not, in fact, hiking in any mountains, now that you mention it.
\/ Is probably not hiking in the mountains either.

Jeff


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 15, 2007)

/\Deserves rep
<has been here a while
\/ hopefully isn't Ge


----------



## BigM555 (Jul 15, 2007)

/\ Is correct. I'm very comfortable in my masculinity thanks. 
< Is definitely NOT Ge
\/ May be Ge


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 16, 2007)

/\ Is correct (whoa).
< Is Ge.
\/ Is also Ge.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 16, 2007)

/\ Is correct.
< Is still undecided.
\/ Has made the decision.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 16, 2007)

/\ To be Ge.
< Is getting new guitars soon! ABOUT BLOODY TIME!
\/ Is Ge?


----------



## Emiliano (Jul 16, 2007)

/\Wrong! but friendly!
< done two exam and waiting on the results
\/will be dick-happy soon? ( just for good luck ) ( i'm dick-happy  )


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 16, 2007)

^ maybe? >.>
< is too young to understand what dickhappy means ._. sounds kinky.
\/ cannot perform autofellatio


----------



## BigM555 (Jul 16, 2007)

/\ Is probably too young to be talking about autofellatio.
< Doesn't care to find out if he can.
\/ Should change the topic.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 16, 2007)

/\ will do
< changes topic
\/will talk about something else


----------



## bostjan (Jul 16, 2007)

/\ crushed someone with his squinting brow
< was crushed under heavy metal
\/ is being asked to dig bostjan out of said crushing mahem


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 16, 2007)

/\ 
< Just came out the shower after a nice tour from Unterschächen Sittlisalp -> Schattdorf -> Altdorf.
\/ Should drink more water


----------



## bostjan (Jul 16, 2007)

/\ Drinking water
< Thinks Gadolinium is better than Germanium as far as elements that start with G
\/ Has to go to the bathroom, really really really bad


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Jul 16, 2007)

/\ isn't drinking beer
< is drinking Sam Adams
\/ should have one too


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 16, 2007)

^ should not encourage minors to drink.  
< is about to sleep
\/ prefers DMZ to EMG?


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 16, 2007)

/\ Hasn't tried EMGs but liked the Blaze Neck in bridge position a lot.
< Also likes the D-Activator in the bridge position.
\/ Knows a super-hot pickup or two.


----------



## swedenuck (Jul 16, 2007)

/\ is too outdoorsy for a programmer
< is too indoorsy for a canadian
\/ should evaluate how doorsy they are


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 16, 2007)

/\why?
<Isn't comfortable talking about his doorsyness. 
\/will have a poorly thought out comment in this thread


----------



## swedenuck (Jul 17, 2007)

/\ why?
< wonders why other people don't drink on mondays
\/ should be as drunk as <


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 17, 2007)

/\ Is rarely drunk.
< Is indeed somewhat more outdoorsy than the average programmer.
\/ Lives close to a lake.


----------



## Naren (Jul 17, 2007)

/\ Spends way too much time in Off Topic and posting nonsense. 
< Does not live anywhere near a lake actually. 
\/ Will have happiness in the future.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 17, 2007)

/\ Could be right.
< Is still undecided where to go hiking today.
\/ Can help ol'Ge finding a suitable hiking destination.


----------



## Naren (Jul 17, 2007)

/\ Doesn't realize that most people on this forum have never been to Germany and are therefore unlikely to be able to suggest a suitable hiking destination.
< Has not been to Germany, but is of German descent.
\/ Is going to buy me a bourbon.


----------



## swedenuck (Jul 17, 2007)

/\ Will need to understand the principle of tit for tat
< Would like a bourbon to call his own
\/ Has never seen a Whiskey Jack and probably doesn't even know what one is.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 18, 2007)

/\ Is correct.
< Doesn't drink much alcohol, only a random beer every month or so.
\/ Has no Germanium fuzzes.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 18, 2007)

^ Doesn't want a Germanium fuzz and is scared to find out what it is...
< Is experimenting with a double-drop Ab tuning (AbDbAbDbGbBbEb)
V Has experimented with said tuning?


----------



## Rick (Jul 18, 2007)

^Hasn't experimented with that tuning.
<Is ridiculously excited for Friday's band's practice.
V Hopefully will listen to Rick's band's music when it's online!


----------



## Blexican (Jul 18, 2007)

^ Needs to put music up.
< Is waiting for Rick to put up music, because clearly, the Time Is Now.
V Is stitch?


----------



## Stitch (Jul 18, 2007)

/\ Beat me to my post. 
< Has a broken scroll wheel. 
\/ Is Blex?


----------



## Blexican (Jul 18, 2007)

^ You guess right.
< Has a failing scroll wheel.
V  much?


----------



## yevetz (Jul 18, 2007)

/\ unfortunately yes
<
\/ have a dream?


----------



## ElRay (Jul 18, 2007)

/\ Is right about the ing
< Is about 3 months overdue for an eye exam
\/ Hopefully doesn't need glasses


----------



## Stitch (Jul 18, 2007)

/\ Needs to book an appointment at the optician. 
< Already wears glasses, Ray Bahn's, thank you very much. 
\/ Didn't just get off the phone from his Father.


----------



## ElRay (Jul 18, 2007)

/\ Just got off the phone with Dad
< Just got off the phone with a subcontractor
\/ Phone just started ringing


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 18, 2007)

/\ Did, but much earlier today.
< Is cutting his finger and toe nails.
\/ Also needs precision nails.


----------



## swedenuck (Jul 18, 2007)

/\ Needs to arrange for Octoberfest to run year round
< Cuts his nails with a fucking laser (how's that for precise?)
\/ Is not covered in Lime from mixing Stucco


----------



## Stitch (Jul 18, 2007)

/\ Is correct - but I am covered in mud/clay 
< Just went for a three mile run around the park beside his house - at 1 in the morning 
\/ Didn't.


----------



## swedenuck (Jul 18, 2007)

/\ Is correct
< Confirms the size of that park, I wandered around it drunk for quite some time looking for my B&B
\/ Spends time obsessively alphabetizing things


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 18, 2007)

/\ Actually, yes. Especially my CDs.
< a purveyor of Testish age
\/


----------



## Blexican (Jul 19, 2007)

^ 
< 
V


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 19, 2007)

/\
< 
\/


----------



## Blexican (Jul 19, 2007)

^ 
< 
V


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 19, 2007)

/\
<
\/


----------



## Stitch (Jul 19, 2007)

/\ 
< 
\/


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 19, 2007)

/\ 
< 
\/


----------



## ElRay (Jul 19, 2007)

/\ Must be Psychic
< Ate a Burger King Quad-Stacker, Large Fries King Sized Coke and then chased his three-year-old around the playground
\/ Is probably not from the US and isn't sure what a Quad-Stacker is


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 19, 2007)

/\ Is right.
< Is vegetarian.
\/ Should stop eating animals, too.


----------



## swedenuck (Jul 19, 2007)

/\ Should rethink their delicious nature and start eating them
< Would eat baby seals and panda if they sold them
\/ Loves shaved kittens


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jul 19, 2007)

/\Is correct...shaved kitties is bombski
<Needs to play more....fuckin slacker!
\/Likes boys. And shiny things.


----------



## swedenuck (Jul 19, 2007)

/\ Needs to quit posting and start playing 
< Likes boys only as friends...unless they are shiny...
\/ Loves fried chicken


----------



## Thomas (Jul 19, 2007)

/\ Is damn right.
< Should eat more vegetables, though.
\/ Digs vegetables.


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 20, 2007)

/\ Is correct.
< Eats a lot of pasta and pizza. 
\/ Also likes pasta.


----------



## FortePenance (Jul 20, 2007)

^ omgawd, s'currect.
< needs to go peepee
\/ has never ate pig colon o_0


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 20, 2007)

/\ Is disgusting.
< Is Johann.
\/ Isn't.


----------

